# Huge problem, looks like im in safe mode



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi,
I did a scan from housecalls the pc-cillin well it came up that i had 11 viruses, i deleted all but 4 it said i could not delete cause they were running ???
Anyway, i did what i knew and now every time i start it gives me a choice what do you want to start in normal mode safe mode and so on i click 1 for normal but every thing is all blurry and big, looks like im in safe mode/
What can i do??
im surpried im online right now.
so i rushed right here, cause all you people are genuses and i always get the right help here!!
Please Help Quick!!
Thank You!!!


----------



## bizzt (Jul 15, 2004)

Hmmmm
Can you post a Hijackthis Log Please.

go here and DL 
http://www.download.com/HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10379544.html?tag=lst-0-1

Then post the log to us

Thanks


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

all most sounds like you lost your screen settings. goto your control panel - display- settings. iam running win98s and use high color 16 with 800-600 pixels.


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi,
I dowmloaded it and it is in my temp files now, what do i do next? and will this get my color back?


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi Golfer bob,
I wish it was that simple, i tried that first but when i turn on the comp. it asked me in what mode to start in and of course i choose normal and that is 1 i then hit enter and it looks just like if you were in safe mode


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

what is a high jack? i tried to get rid of everything in my start up file because the virus had about 20 things downloaded at once. so i went to msconfg maybe i deleted something wrong i dont know it just looks like im in safe mode it also said something about my fat 34 or 32 in my d drive does that sound like something?


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

HouseCall Scan Report

HouseCall cannot access the files listed below. Please note that there is the potential of virus infection in files HouseCall cannot scan. Contact your System Administrator for further assistance. Please note that there potential of virus infection .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Report time : 2005/03/30 23:07:10

File Name Type Message 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\840B5SC2\SmileyChooser_en.html[1].gz *SmileyChooser_en.html* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\45638XUV\Compose[1] *NONAMEFL* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\UZST8BW1\Compose[6] *NONAMEFL* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\UZST8BW1\Compose[8] *NONAMEFL* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2P4PE58D\Compose[5] *NONAMEFL* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S5IXM9W7\viewitem[1].js *NONAMEFL* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL\WIN_16.CAB *icwscrpt.exe* File Fail to scan file (-82,The Compressed file is corrupted) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM11C2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM123.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM1242.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM1254.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM12A2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM12D0.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM12D2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM1313.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM1340.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM1A5.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM210.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM2191.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM21B4.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM21F3.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM21F4.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM2225.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM2305.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM244.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3010.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3082.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3095.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3215.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3230.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3283.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM32D1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3365.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM3B0.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM4051.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM4055.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM4062.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM40D1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM4122.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM41E4.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM4265.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM42A0.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM43.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM43A2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5032.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5082.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5092.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM50A2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5154.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5174.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM51B1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5324.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5355.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM5391.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM6022.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM6201.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM6250.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM6363.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM71F5.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM72F4.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM7322.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM8022.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM81A5.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM81B3.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM81C3.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM81F2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM8232.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM8324.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM8385.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM90F1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM9124.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM9131.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM9134.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM91B6.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM9223.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM9263.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM92B0.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM92E1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIM93.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA005.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA095.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA096.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA153.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA220.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA2D2.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMA333.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMB141.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMB185.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMB1F3.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMB295.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMB305.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMC034.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMC101.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMC1E1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMC355.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMD093.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMD112.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMD115.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMD1A4.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIME150.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIME1C4.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIME262.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMF1B1.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.) 
C:\Program Files\WinDelete 97\WinDelete Archive\Backup and Temporary Files (1)\C.Zip *WINDOWS\TEMP\AIMF340.TMP.arf* File Fail to scan file (-70,Please reboot your computer to completely clean the Trojan.)


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

I did it the report is there and it does not look good but again what should i do??
I thank You soo much for helping me with this/
Karen Lee


----------



## tatersgranny (Jul 25, 2002)

I am of no help....but I am having the same problem.So I am thinking that is some sort of virus...not sure though. I have a thread going...Fuzzy screen.
Just thought I would throw my 2 cents in. 
Later...taters


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

does it look like everything is real big , like when you are in safe mode?
Well maybe we can find a fix im waiting for a reply now,
Thanks for the reply


----------



## tatersgranny (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes it does..and also when I reboot ...my icons end up all over, even on top of each other. Some are even missing. And things look as if in safe mode...even this site...at the top where it says tech support guy..is fuzzy looking and the turq. coloring around it is dotted. I think it is somekind of bug..my mom is having basically the same problem.

Later...taters

P.S ...also keep up with my thread...I believe it is ( Fuzzy Text ) maybe we will get a solution.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Blckwdw:

Unless I missed it somewhere, I don't see where it's mentioned which version of Windows you're using.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Find/Search - Files And Folders, select the hard drive to look in, then delete *everything* that appears under:

**.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.*

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.**

If a message appears that a program won't work if you delete these files, ignore the message. Delete them *all*.

If you have problems deleting these files within Windows, we may have to go into DOS mode and do it.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Go to the "spyware tools" section at www.majorgeeks.com and download the following programs:

*Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.05

Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4 RC1*

Once they're downloaded, install them. Once they're installed, run their update function and allow the latest updates to be downloaded and installed so these programs are up-to-date. Once they've been updated, run a full system scan with Ad-Aware. Once the scan finishes, delete *everything* that it finds. Run a scan with Spybot. Once the scan finishes, delete *everything in red* that it finds.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Once you've done the above, get back with us and we'll proceed further.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

i quarintined everything in both programs. i also downloaded freedom it is an anti virus program i get it free with Adelphia. 
I tried to run windows Me but when i get 10% loaded it says it cant do it i get an error something like Su and numbers.
what can i do now?


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh! I also ran a virus scan and it says im clean


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're talking about Disk Defragmenter, run it in "safe mode" so nothing in the background interferes with it.


----------



## blckwdw (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks, I ran the disk defrager, and im a bit quicker but my color is still off, im going to try to run my windows me again but i do get an error message SU and numbers so i think i may have to uninstall first.
If ya have any more remedies i can try to get my color back lett me know k?
I appreciate your help!!
Karen Lee


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Post another HijackThis log so we can see what we're up against.

Go into DISPLAY in the Control Panel, then go into the Settings tab. What is the color palette set to?


----------

